# south burbs chicago



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

looking for work will consider anything residental comercial

trying to get started. somebody gota have to much to handle

any thing would be a great help.


----------



## Fleetwood555 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am also looking for work in the south burbs.. I have 2001 GMC 2500HD w/driver and a 98 Dodge 2500 w/driver... located in the south burbs (alsip) would travel over the border into indianna


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*work*

IM a dummy i just saw my private messages didint no i had any thanks for all the responce hope its not to late to get on with somebody.


----------

